# USB Drivers, How do I unintall and reinstall?



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

I am running XP Home SP2 with an SIS motherboard.

I have 7 on board USB ports and only one of them is working. How do I uninstall and re-install the USB drivers? When I look at device manager I do not see a hardware tab at the top of the screen. I have the mainboard CD but I do not know where the drivers go or how to get them there. Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

All the drivers are in device manager..there is no tab at the top..

As you scroll down you will see a variety of devices and inside these (click the + sign) you will find the drivers

start>control panel>system>hardware>device manager

when you find the usb ones you require, right click and update driver

In control panel, try clicking " add hardware" to see if that finds your missing drivers

Im not 100% sure about this but do the usb drivers come on the motherboard disc?..if so i would reinstall that as well


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you for the response.

Just so others will know, I answered my own question.

Run the computer in Safe Mode.
You go into device manager as Deathhawk suggests.
You select a USB controller, right click, select delete.
You do this for each controller.
Shut down the computer.
Unplug the power cord for at least 30 seconds.
Plug power cord back in.
Start up computer.
The drivers will load or reinstall themselves automatically. You will see the progress of the reinstallation on the task bar.

Unfortunately, this procedure did not solve my dead ports issue.


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

You dont need to go into safe mode for that-and no need to unplug the power cord...all this can be accomplished during normal use..though i normally reboot when im all finished. 

In regard to your dead usb ports..what are your mobo specs please?


----------

